# ADG of Boer Meat Goats in first year & second



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

i am curious what your Average Daily gains are in your goats? ADG. 

If goat is born at 8.5 pounds, and then gains an average of how many pounds per day? Has anyone kept track and be willing to share your own weights, or seen where this info is posted?

I am guessing there is a drop off at a certain age, but how old is that when it drops off?

A goat is an adult at two or 3, and supposedly gains into the second year. Can anyone share some guidelines or goals for us and others?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Also I am assuming weathered males grow slower than the bucklings, is that true?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmm there was a super good thread on this topic sometime last year, let me see if I can find it.

Anything less than 0.5 pounds per day through weaning for Boers would be considered slow/poor growth. Some kids achieving more than 0.75 lbs per day for a period. 

There is a very little data on the growth after weaning. However you may be interested to Google the Pennsylvania meat goat studies that are done each year and study their data.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Hmm there was a super good thread on this topic sometime last year, let me see if I can find it.
> 
> Anything less than 0.5 pounds per day through weaning for Boers would be considered slow/poor growth. Some kids achieving more than 0.75 lbs per day for a period.
> 
> There is a very little data on the growth after weaning. However you may be interested to Google the Pennsylvania meat goat studies that are done each year and study their data.


I was hoping you would respond! Thank you! I know we had been gaining very well, and now at about 8-9 months the kids seem to have leveled out-which is likely normal, but I just don't know. Plus, in the past, we sold the kids by this time, while this year we kept a few,... so trying to learn and evaluate where we are at with them. I feel they are small now,

If you find it, please share!

I will check out PA!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Our little ones now, are certainly slowed down. Originally they were gaining about a half pound a day, at least through about 3 months of age, since then, very little gaining going on in comparison. Recent weights of 8-9 month old kids were taken at 79, 80, 90, & 94. The 80 pound kid we had wethered. The other 3 are doelings.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is one thread, but not the one I had in my head https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/developing-bucklings.202731/#post-2202105


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you! I will read it! I am also reevaluating our feed mixture, as we do offer grain twice a day to them and have some creep pellets left that we have mixed in with some corn and oats. How do you do your corn, do you crack it or grind it, or stay away from corn?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I dont realy keep track of exact ADG, I do it by sight for mine (I am always with them and I only have a few) but my best is Letty, LaBoer doe, aprox birth weight was 8 lbs, by 5 months she was 100 lbs, then slowed and at 2 years 200 lbs, now at 3 she is still 200 lbs. I calculated it once but now cant remember.


EDT: Letty was weened at 8 months, bred at 1 1/2 years, fed all you can eat alfalfa, 2 lbs of grain her first year, 1 lb since, all you can eat minerals since birth, was a twin, her bro was weened at 8 weeks as he was sold so Letty got 2 servings since then, mom was a HEAVY producing LaMancha at over a gallon a day.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

spidy1 said:


> I dont realy keep track of exact ADG, I do it by sight for mine (I am always with them and I only have a few) but my best is Letty, LaBoer doe, aprox birth weight was 8 lbs, by 5 months she was 100 lbs, then slowed and at 2 years 200 lbs, now at 3 she is still 200 lbs. I calculated it once but now cant remember.
> 
> EDT: Letty was weened at 8 months, bred at 1 1/2 years, fed all you can eat alfalfa, 2 lbs of grain her first year, 1 lb since, all you can eat minerals since birth, was a twin, her bro was weened at 8 weeks as he was sold so Letty got 2 servings since then, mom was a HEAVY producing LaMancha at over a gallon a day.


Very cool! Letty is a solid one!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

she is!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

I am reevaluating our grain for our goats-the kids mostly. I need to search on here a bit. What do you feed?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

just what I can get at tractor, mostly Purina


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

Ours average .6-.75 pounds per day, some a little higher. 
We offer free choice grass hay and Moormans Aminogains as creep feed from 2 weeks on, around 3-4 months we will start individual feeding based on their weight.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If I get time tomorrow I will go on the computer and see if I have saved my ADG, I THINK I have last years for sure but probably not past that. But I don’t really keep track past 3 months, mostly because they sell. I do have the kids market weathers though. Again I’ll have to look at BW but last year the kids wethers were 96 and 94 at 7 months old and the year before, REALLY pushing the feed my sons was 91 at 5 months old. I can also weight my yearlings for you when I move them in with the does hopefully by the end of the week. 
But I agree with SalteyLove, 0.50 a day I consider to be good, anything under and I’m not impressed with and anything more I like. Off the top of my head though I want to say my kids averaged 0.60 last year to weaning. 
There’s going to also be a lot of factors that go with it as well. Take the market weathers for example, the first one my son didn’t work with him much because he was a baby and we wanted him to fill out as much as he could and make weight and have a chance (she totally got last place lol) but he gained really well! The next two the kids worked them hard, so although they were 2 months older they didn’t gain as much because they were moving more. So pasture kids that run and play, have to travel for their feed are not going to gain as much as ones that have to walk a few feet to eat. That is probably why there is no hard copy stats for ADG of boers. There are just so many different factors other then breed. 
But if I don’t get that list to you tomorrow I will when I get some time


----------

